# Brushless LSP



## nolatron (Feb 18, 2009)

Thought I'd show off my Brushless LSP car:






Running at S.F. Austin at a camp site. I have a 2200 Castle Neu motor in it now on a 6s lipo, geared with a 14t pinion. It'll hit 48mph on my street. It's geared for 58, but I'd probably need a runway to hit that mark. I'll probably gear it down to around 40mph though so it's not to ridiculously fast to handle.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Sooooo, when is that LSP going to come and make an HARC race!?!?!?!?


----------



## nolatron (Feb 18, 2009)

Maaaaaaybe this coming race at Mike's. The River Track is just too far of a drive for me (almost 2 hours), so I can probably only make the races a Mike's.

Since 've never been to a HARC race, or much less any race for that matter, I do have a few newbie questions if you don't mind answering 

1. What classes and format do yall normall run? I have the Brushless LSP truggy, and a brushless Hyper 7 buggy. Would there by two difference classes I could run these in, or is there just a single 8th scale class?

2. How long are the qualify heats and races? 

3. What time do you guys usually start and end?

4. Do I need to by a particular transponder to use with the timing system? Are there some available on race day to buy/rent?

And any other general info you give to new folk is appreciated.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You can try the novice class, but if you're smoking everybody in your lap times, you'll get moved into your appropriate classes. You would run your LSP in the truggy class with the other nitro truggies, and your buggy in the 1/8 buggy sportsman. Truggy and buggy are split, and typically buggy is split again into skill levels.

3 heats, 5 minutes each. The mains are anywhere from 10 minutes for novice and 15 minutes for truggy or sportsman.

Our start time is around 10AM&#8230;&#8230;.ending times vary. We've been done at 4:30PM before, and we've been done at midnight&#8230;&#8230;just depends on how many entries. I would say be prepared to stay til at least 7:30-8:00 PM given our latest average number of entries.

Mikes will ONLY be issuing house transponders for the novice and Slash classes. I HIGHLY advise that you get an AMB personal transponder if you can. The house transponders kind of randomly die or don't count your laps&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;best to rely on your own&#8230;&#8230;mine has NEVER missed a lap

The biggest thing I always tell people is to just COME OUT! We will find a place for you to fit in and we will explain things to you as we go. People always worry so much about the rules&#8230;&#8230;we enforce rules, but they're fair, flexible, and we can teach them to you as we go. The more important thing is to come and have fun! (which I GUARANTEE that you will!)


----------



## nolatron (Feb 18, 2009)

Yup, sure sounds fun. Thanks for the all the info. I'm checking out Ebay for transponders now.  I assume can I use the same one in my two different cars?

Also, does anyone know if the the on-road track at Mike's will be open during next week's race? I heard they were repaving it or something? I have F1 car I wanna run around that track.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Far as I know, the on-road track is still there, but they pulled up all the pipe to get started on it.

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong on this, but you can use the same PT number as long as it's not in the same heat&#8230;&#8230;right? I'm 99% sure on this, but I've never tried it myself. 

You'll need to rig up some sort of system for swapping it back/forth easily. Maybe some GOOD Velcro that will stand up to some jarring? Actually, a handful of zip ties to strap it on/cut it off each time you use it. If it comes loose and starts jumping around under the body, you're likely to have some trouble. Also, you could probably cut a little notch in your battery box lid so you could just remove the lid, plug it in, and close it back up. 

If you've built brushless buggies and truggies, I'm sure you'll figure something out. It just needs to be parallel to the chassis and as close to the ground as possible.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

You should be able to run the same transponder in both cars without a problem. And velcro holds up fine. I have been running my car with my transponder velcro'ed to my mud guard for months now. Bring your hyper 7 out this weekend and race the pro series race!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I think I'm going to rig up something to transfer mine back and forth between my buggy and my slash.


----------



## nolatron (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's a new video of the LSP at Lost Creek Park:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool! So, what's the status on making the race this weekend?


----------



## nolatron (Feb 18, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Cool! So, what's the status on making the race this weekend?


Don't think I'll be able to make it, unfortunately. We'll probably try for the next race at Mike's in April.


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

Where is this River track and do they have a web site?


----------

